# Old Hollywood Glam magnets



## SilverMoon (Nov 13, 2016)

Some are collaged. Originals are glittered with peel off diamonds. Quotes are mine except for Joan Crawford's. More in collection but these are my favs. NOW, I can get back to writing!


*
Hedi Lamar (my favorite so far)
*



*
Carole Lombard (this collage took forever)
*


*
Gotta love Bette!
*


*
Found the perfect picture to match her quote!
*


----------



## escorial (Nov 13, 2016)

what appeals to you about these works....?


----------



## SilverMoon (Nov 13, 2016)

Well, Esc. In a society where the likes of the Kardashian women, here in the US, are such a big deal I'm rather sickened.  We have very few actresses these days who have beauty, brains, class and wit - role models.

I'm a great lover of vintage, so I came up with the idea of putting the dames of the 40's to some good use.  Hoping they will sell in my local Art's League boutique for the holiday. And as great reminders.

They are a blast to create! And I make myself laugh. That's a great appeal!


PS re: Carol Lombard - we have a saying "All dressed up with no place to go" A little scatological humour... and since Carole dished it out she would have loved this!


----------



## escorial (Nov 13, 2016)

they rock dude..especially the hint of colour added..gives them a modern/vintage look


----------



## LeeC (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't see Mary Jane "Mae" West?  The American Film Institute named West 15th among the greatest female stars of classic American cinema. A lady of wit, she accomplished more with double entendres than modern celebs do taking their clothes off. 

Asked about the various efforts to impede her career, West replied: "I believe in censorship. I made a fortune out of it." While true, she also suffered greatly because of it, even going to jail for her right to freedom of speech.


----------



## SilverMoon (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks, Esc. Most are B&W with dark red lipstick and nails. But, I do love the colour here.

LeeC - Oh, I have not forgotten Mae! 

"She accomplished more with double entendres than modern celebs do taking their clothes off"". 
_That's it! All we see are the bare bones of banality._

"Asked about the various efforts to impede her career, West replied:   "I believe in censorship. I made a fortune out of it." 
_I think one of her best_.

While true, she also suffered greatly because of it, even going to jail for her right to freedom of speech.
_Now, I did not know this important fact. Another reason to love and respect her

_My favorite close up of her.
Now, this is ...
_ Magnetism 

_



​


----------



## escorial (Nov 14, 2016)

the pic's deffo give of a strong confident vibe and the beauty is obvious.....


----------

